# How to install Compiz



## Arhy Green Core (Oct 28, 2014)

How to install compiz on FreeBSD 10?
Thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 28, 2014)

The Howto section is not for asking how to do things.

http://forums.freebsd.org/threads/posting-in-howtos-faqs.3888/

Thread moved.

As for compiz, x11/compiz.

Handbook:Chapter 5. Installing Applications: Packages and Ports


----------



## freethread (Oct 28, 2014)

This FreeBSD Article is specifc http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/articles/compiz-fusion/index.html (the article was updated on 2013, I never installed it though).


----------



## Arhy Green Core (Oct 31, 2014)

Thanks


----------

